# New to live plants



## Derexan (Jul 19, 2005)

After a few unsuccsesfull tries in the past for live plants, I'm at it again. I've taken a modest first start with this setup:

29 Gallon tank, 3" of Sand (taken from the beach), 24" 65 watt light from coralite. 

I've started off with an easy plant. java Fern attached to driftwood. 

What other plants would be acceptable for this lighting fixture?

Also, what would you reccommend for a good lighting fixture for this tank if i wanted to grow like a carpet of grass, as well as Co2 systems?

Thankyou.


----------



## Derexan (Jul 19, 2005)

I like that tank a lot.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

First of all beach sand is not the best choice for a freshwater planted tank, it contains salt which is not good for most tropical fish or plants. Plus it most than likely contains unwanted bacteria and other unwanted guess.

You have a little of 2WPG which is good for lower light plants and some medium light plants. If you want a carpet of grass you will need to go up to 3WPG and use C02, preferably pressurized.


----------



## Derexan (Jul 19, 2005)

What are some good Low light plants and medium light plants?


Whats a good light for my aquarium?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Hydrocotyle leucocephala 
Hygrophila difformis 
Hygrophila polysperma 
Microsorum pteropus 
Bacopa caroliniana 
cryptocorynes
anubias
many of the echinodorus`


----------



## Derexan (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, Just got back from my LFS. I asked the guy if he had any good low light plants

He recommended Amazon Swords, (which he had in a low light tank in the LFS) and hair grass.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazon sword will work but not Dwarf Hairgrass.

I like Coralife fixtures, which I use on all my tanks.


----------



## Derexan (Jul 19, 2005)

Is there anyway i can up the wattage without replacing the fixture?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Not that I know of... 65 watt is the highest wattage bulbs you can get for the Coralife fixture. So getting a new fixture or adding an additional fixture would be your only options, that I'm aware of.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

brad said:


> Hydrocotyle leucocephala
> Hygrophila difformis
> Hygrophila polysperma
> Microsorum pteropus
> ...


These are all good suggestions, I'd skip the last two. Also, java fern (Microsorum pteropus) may be classified as 'easy' but it depends on the parameters of your tapwater. You're at about 2 watts per gallon which is a very good place to start, so I wouldn't worry with more lighting. CO2 and a good fertilizer regime is your next best step. Jeezus guys, why isn't there a single link that we can point to that captures all the standard advice??? And yeah, saltwater beach sand isn't a good idea. The best simple substrate is 1-3mm blasting grit that you see in many pictures. Again, there should be a generic source link for that.

TW


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Derexan,

You should be able to grow carpet plants with that 65w light on a 29g. The bulb isn't long enough to give great side coverage, but the middle area under the bulb should be well illuminated. If you start your carpet there chances are good that it will live as it grows out toward the edges. 

As for other plants, 65w is enough to grow a large variety of stem and rosette plants. I wouldn't expect that you'd be light-limited in the middle 24" of the tank under the bulb. Pressurized CO2 gas will give you all the Carbon your plants need in a completely controlled way. An initial investment in one of these systems is highly recommended.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Derexan (Jul 19, 2005)

SHould i do the Do it yourself pressurized or the yeast one?


----------

